# My dog ate baby poop!!!



## mrs_mandolini (Feb 23, 2007)

I was changing a diaper, left the poopy one on the floor for a minute before taking it to the bathroom for spraying, and DOG ATE SOME.

I am SOOO grossed out.uke

The baby is 14 mo and this has never happened before. Is my dog going to throw up? Will I EVER let her back in the house? yuuuck.


----------



## prancie (Apr 18, 2007)

It could be worse! Your baby could eat dog poop!


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

mmmmmmmmmmmm










Quote:


Originally Posted by *prancie* 
It could be worse! Your baby could eat dog poop!

















:

I've seen that in action. It ain't pretty.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

My dog does this all the time. Doesn't seem to matter what I do....
If there is any chance that he can get into a garbage can with the one disposable we use a day, he'll get it and eat the gel from the inside. I've taken to having to lock him in his crate when I go out. He won't eat any other poop, just baby poop. And FWIW, he's never puked it back up.


----------



## mrs_mandolini (Feb 23, 2007)

Baby eating dog poop: NOT looking forward to THAT milestone. I have at least until summer to see that happen.

The dog is having a lot of issues lately, we've been working with a behaviour modification specialist (don't worry, it's all very GD) and my dog does NOT want to change her ways.


----------



## lovemyguys (Dec 24, 2007)

Two of our three dogs love to do this too. They have even figured out how to get the garbage pail open if I leave the door to the baby's room open. It never seems to bother them, just grosses us out!!!!! and leaves yet another mess for Mom to clean up.

K


----------



## Blue Lotus (Jun 16, 2006)

Yep, one of my dogs did this when dd was diaper-free and pooped on the floor this summer. I took her to another room to get cleaned up, and when I came back to clean it up, it was gone. Just a dog in the room looking guilty and licking his chops. It grosses me out, but it was less mess!







No ill after-effects either for him. But her also likes to clean up after the cats toss up food or a hairball, or their litterbox if her gets a chance. I agree with the pp, just be happy it wasn't the other way around!!!


----------



## Grace24 (Mar 9, 2007)

Yup, my dog is disgusting too... she got into the garbage a few weeks back and instead of the ground beef and turkey we'd thrown out? she got all the dirty dipes. Bleah. She also likes to get into the cat litter box when she can.

Your dog probably won't get sick. But yeah, it's nasty.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrs_mandolini* 
I was changing a diaper, left the poopy one on the floor for a minute before taking it to the bathroom for spraying, and DOG ATE SOME.

I am SOOO grossed out.uke

The baby is 14 mo and this has never happened before. Is my dog going to throw up? Will I EVER let her back in the house? yuuuck.

Definitely better than baby eating dog poop. My son ate cat poop, and I didn't notice until he had brown drool running down his shirt, and his breath was nasty. It was the most disgusting thing I have experienced with him so far....


----------



## EricaRain (Nov 9, 2007)

I read this as baby ate dog poop the first time.

Bleah. Mine used to hit the litter box. One day I found her munching kitty poop on my pillow. Luckily she stopped doing that.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EricaRain* 
I read this as baby ate dog poop the first time.

Bleah. Mine used to hit the litter box. One day I found her munching kitty poop on my pillow. Luckily she stopped doing that.

I REALLY hope your dog was eating kitty poop and not your LO... That could go either way...

DD projectile pooped ON the dog once - and he promptly started licking it off. They've also eaten a pee-soaked sposie. That's one way to find out that the 7th Gen gel really is non-toxic.


----------



## *Karen* (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh yeah, my dog would eat every bite she could find. And cat poop and opossum poop and ... you get the picture. She likes poop. It has been a constant struggle.


----------



## delphiniumpansy (Mar 1, 2007)

My dog likes poop, also. The cat litter box is in the garage away from him and the baby poop gets tossed down the toilet. But, when older dd was potty training and pooped on the deck by accident and I wasn't looking closely ............... dd came running in and told me all about it!

Dog also loves to roll in poop that is not his own. I guess they find it exciting to do that. I dunno but it makes my cat look practically sane by comparison.


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

Ick. My dog ate horse poop the other day.









Dogs can be pretty gross.


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

After several dogs, I've noticed that some like to eat poop. It probably won't hurt the dog to eat the baby's poop. The two biggest issues with poop I'm aware of are worms (which I assume your DC don't have) and Parvo. Parvo is passed though animal feces (and most dogs are vaxed for it).


----------



## meesa143 (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kdtmom2be* 
My dog does this all the time. Doesn't seem to matter what I do....
If there is any chance that he can get into a garbage can with the one disposable we use a day, he'll get it and eat the gel from the inside. I've taken to having to lock him in his crate when I go out. He won't eat any other poop, just baby poop. And FWIW, he's never puked it back up.









: We used disposables with dd and I could never leave them in an uncovered trash can or the dogs would rip them apart.


----------



## thekimballs (Feb 5, 2004)

Most dogs eat various poop because it tastes good to them (and in the case of the herbivores may actually give them some good enzymes), but I think the reason they go so NUTS for baby poop is that it's milky. It's the sacred duty of all dogs in a pack to snarf up the baby puppy poops to keep the den area clean (and perhaps to keep dangerous other packs from smelling the puppies). I think baby poop smells like puppy poop, and it activates super-strong instincts.


----------



## bhawkins (Jun 5, 2005)

Yeah, dogs are gross! This past summer while DS was potty learning he went diaper/undies free and more than once the poop magically disappeared while I was cleaning up DS. There was always a happy dog lying nearby, too.


----------



## sadean (Nov 20, 2001)

Another person with a disgusting dog. When dc#2 and dc#3 were in diapers the dog took every opportunity to eat baby poop and figured out how to get into my cloth diaper pails. I can't even count how many disposable she has chewed and how many pre-folds and Fuzzy Bunz she has ruined in her love for feces







: She has finally stopped at the age of 8 years (and because there are no babies in the house), but she still gets into my garbage in the kitchen when she can.


----------



## Boodah'smama (Jan 3, 2006)

My dogs ate more than their fair share of baby poop. one even somehow chewed through the pail and ate a swaddlebees to shreds to get the soaker out. Never grossed me out as much as the time i got distracted by something and didn't dump the potty seat in time!


----------



## honolula (Apr 11, 2005)

Yeah, there's just something about baby poop dogs can't resist







:


----------



## IndyNanny (Sep 20, 2007)

My 2.5yo was headed for the potty, she almost made it but the turd dropped onto the floor instead. My 13yo came to find me, when I came to help I was like "Where is it?". There was our dog licking his chops - eww. Well, at least he's not alone!







:


----------



## lanamommyphd07 (Feb 14, 2007)

We call them "diaper snacks" here. This summer I was cleaning up dog poop and found these white fluffy poos all over the yard. I was ready to call the vet when I also saw shredded dipes all over. Amazing what dipe fill looks like when "processed". Then the nasty creature got about 8 of them during a snowstorm and they became frozen to my back deck for two weeks. But there are benefits---when dd has a spitup, if I'm fast enough to lean her over the floor, there's the clean-up crew. He does the high chair tray too. And the pre-rinse cycle of the dishes.


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

I wonder if it's partly hormonal? Adult dogs (mostly females) lick the bottoms of thier litter when they are pups to get them to go pee/poo and the moms eats it. It is instinctual. I wonder if they pick up a similar scent that makes them want to do it for human babies...


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

Your dog will be fine -- mine has done this. So disgusting.


----------



## cactustx (Jul 3, 2006)

at least the baby did not eat dog poop! 
there have been posts like that!


----------



## lachingona1 (May 16, 2007)

Yup, our dog is nasty like that too! She has even chewed holes in the cloth diaper while trying to get all the poop off.


----------



## MonTana Mama (Jan 13, 2005)

At least it wasn't 'My baby ate dog-poop'!!!


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I grew up on a farm. Let me tell you, a dog eating baby poop is pretty mild compared to some things I've seen dogs eat. Ours LOVE to follow the calves in the spring, they think the farrier is the dog treat man (dogs can't get enough hoof trimmings), and you don't want to know how much manure they slurp up when the cows are on fresh grass. They drag up deer parts from road kill, etc. They are just disgusting. I guess that is why we don't eat dogs, because they aren't very picky about what they consume.


----------



## wholewheatmama (Oct 22, 2005)

my dog eats her OWN poop! i've even bought her pills to make her poop unappetizing (cuz, ya know, it tastes sooo good?), but it doesn't phase her.


----------



## pnutmommy (Dec 12, 2007)

I love that the thread about dogs eating is getting so many posts







:

We caught our dog chewing on a piece of her own frozen poo outside. Chewin on it just she would a dog bone...we always refer to the famous "poopsicle" lol.


----------

